# Pre-Heresy Word Bearer



## Eisenhorn (Jan 20, 2007)

This piece is set at the begining of the Great Crusade when the Word Bearers still worshiped the Emperor as a God


----------



## Jacobite (Jan 26, 2007)

Very nice work Eisen, awsome to see a hand flamer back in use. Its also pretty obvious from the mini that WB were going to take it too far in the end. Great balance of pre and post forshadowing I think.


----------



## The Wraithlord (Jan 1, 2007)

Agreed, very nice job here.


----------



## Dr.Mercury (Aug 2, 2008)

Very cool!
I like the dynamic pose quite a bit!


----------



## HorusReborn (Nov 19, 2008)

Looks like how I'm figuring my Novices for my WB army... Great inspiration man, though this guy's not a "heretic" yet


----------



## Ebsolom Dhaark (Jun 5, 2008)

Great conversion and well painted, +rep


----------



## Crimson_fists (Oct 19, 2008)

HorusReborn said:


> though this guy's not a "heretic" yet


We can change that! (Insert evil laugh) Nice work man, + rep


----------

